# Completion Design Manual



## محمد الاكرم (15 أبريل 2012)

السلام
*هام*
*ENI - Completion Design Manual
http://www.4shared.com/get/_NDH4Ze3/ENI_-_Completion_Design_Manual.html
**ENI - Casing Design Manual
*http://www.4shared.com/get/nF5Z5AzN/ENI_-_Casing_Design_Manual.html
وفقكم الله


----------



## Pet. Eng (19 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر الكريم


----------



## Yassirkhider (17 يونيو 2012)

Thanks alot


----------



## improud2b (11 أغسطس 2012)

thnks


----------



## المهندس صباح (9 ديسمبر 2012)

many thnks


----------



## aboukhalil (11 نوفمبر 2013)

ok


----------

